
What happened to Xiaomi? - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/happened-xiaomi
======
asurachadtrot
Xiaomi is moving toward an IoT company instead of a mere smart phone company.
You can buy cheap but well designed air cleaner, clean robot, water purifier,
etc in China and they're building the social buzz around its famous hunger
marketing technique.

